# new bird



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

today i recived a STUNNING plae headed rosella  she is beautiful and in very good condition. 

he owners didnt want her anymore and gave her to their neightbour who is a vet that i know quite well from working in a pet shop and going to the vets where she worked, she rang the pet shop yesterday asking if we would like to take the bird but as we have smaller birds in the shop we didnt really have the space, but me and my dad have been searching for rosellas the last few weeks so we agreed to have her. 

we dont know her age but believe she is about 3 years old we also dont know the exact sex so may get this tested and possible get her a mate. is this a good option ??? 

we have an african grey and they have been calling to eachother


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Isn't she rung


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

no, another thing i was quite confused about


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Nothing to worry about some breeder don't bother or it could of been rung and then fell of while in the nest.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

ahhh i thought it would prob be something as simple as that, what do you think about me getting her/him a mate once ive found out the deffinate sex ?? she (which i believe it is) seems really broodyyyy and has even began preening a cotton rope toy that she has in the cage and i think she would be a lot happier with a mate.


----------



## mikie85 (Jun 15, 2010)

I am really lucky to hear these kind of cool topics abouts pets. Thank you all.


----------

